# Pen Makers Guild



## Gideon49

I am wanting to become a member of the Pen Makers Guild.  

From the Pens which have been submitted and approved to become members of the guild, I have one question what is the secret.  

Many of the pens which I have made look similar to those accepted, and finished just as good.  So what is the trick?  Never Give Up?

Any suggestions?


----------



## btboone

The secret is to have something that's unique.  They're looking for something that doesn't come with instructions and utilizes a new technique or technology that you came up with.  The ideals of the guild is to push the envelope of what's possible and share ideas from like minded people.


----------



## Fred in NC

If they look similar to the ones that have already been accepted, I think your chances are very slim. From what I understand, originality is part of the requirements.


----------



## ctEaglesc

I am not a member of the guild but if you are looking for an insight as to one members experience,DC Bluesman wrote an article that can be found on the Home Page about his experience applying to the Guild.
The links within the article will tell you in the words of the PMG what to do to increase your chances.


----------



## its_virgil

If you look(which you have) at the PMG gallery and look in each member's gallery, the first pen in each member's gallery is the submitted pen for membership. The first pen on the first page of each member's gallery, not the pen that is pictured above each name. After membership acceptance, any pen picture sent to the private website will be put into the member's gallery. Each pen in the gallery does not need to be a masterpiece.  Most pens in the galleries are just normal pens, although some of the members are more productive and creative than others. Some even gained membership and have never added any more pens to their gallery. If you think you have a pen worth of acceptance, get the application and follow the submittal procedures. Expectations are explained with the guild application.
Good Luck and ...
Do a good turn daily!
Don
Proud Member of the PMG


> _Originally posted by Gideon49_
> <br />I am wanting to become a member of the Pen Makers Guild.
> 
> From the Pens which have been submitted and approved to become members of the guild, I have one question what is the secret.
> 
> Many of the pens which I have made look similar to those accepted, and finished just as good.  So what is the trick?  Never Give Up?
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------

